# Mondfische in Dänemark



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*Mondfische in Dänemark​*



Matze von http://www.mommark-charterboot.dk/ meldete uns den Fund eines Mondfisches.

Entdeckt bei einem Strandspaziergang am Strand Nørreskov auf Als.

Größe laut Matze (geschätzt!!):
60cm und ich tippe mal um 5kg.

Also eigentlich ein Minibaby, wenn man dran denkt, dass die über 3m lang und 2 Tonnen schwer werden können.

Und das bei einer Kost, die hauptsächlich aus Quallen besteht...

Sichtbare Verletzungen gabs laut Matze keine - nur die Möwen hätten sich ja schon bisschen bedient. 

Ein Däne sagte Matze, dass die sich von Quallen usw ernähren würden und das die im Winter dann eingehen.

Ausserdem wurden diesen Herbst in DK wohl noch 1-2 Mondfische mehr gefunden.
Einer davon hat überlebt und soll jetzt im Aquarium von Hirtshals schwimmen.

Aber das wären keine gesicherten Angaben, sondern eben "Strandgespräch"....

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Multe (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

da wurden nicht nur 1-2 Mondfische gefunden - sondern um die 20 Stück. Am 19. Dez. wurde sogar ein lebender Klumpfisch ins das Øresundaquarium gebracht. In dieser Woche wurde auch wieder einer auf Langeland gefunden und jetzt gerade einer auf Seeland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Deswegen ja extra geschrieben:


> Aber das wären keine gesicherten Angaben, sondern eben "Strandgespräch"....



Danke für die Zusatzinfo!!


----------



## Boedchen (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Kleiner Tip, nicht einfach angewiedert von abwenden sondern melden und für sich selbst noch den Gehörstein Sichern 
Neben Dorschen der einzige Fisch wo die so gross sind das man sie findet und wer hat schon einen Gehörstein vom Mondfisch? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Bin nicht angewidert weitergelaufen. Das war doch ein spannender Fund.Gemeldet habe ich das aber am Mondfisch rumschnibbeln muss doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Boedchen (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Bin nicht angewidert weitergelaufen. Das war doch ein spannender Fund.Gemeldet habe ich das aber am Mondfisch rumschnibbeln muss doch nicht sein oder?



Das ist ja jedem selbst überlessen  Ob nun die Krebse sich drüber freuen oder die Möwen oder du ein andenken hast ? Mich würde es rein Biologisch zumindestens interessieren wie gross die da sind? Von den Dorschen habe ich schon reichlich 
Und mit rumschneiden bekommste den Nicht, da muste nen bissl Brutaler rangehen. LG


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Als Koch würd mich auch mal interessieren, wie die schmecken ;-)

Bei 2 Tonnen haste da schnell Bedarf an Kühlhäusern ;-)


----------



## Multe (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

http://nyhederne.tv2.dk/samfund/2014-11-08-fisker-fik-en-klumpfisk-i-nettet-ud-for-stevns
http://www.dr.dk/nyheder/viden/miljoe/tre-klumpfisk-er-skyllet-i-land-i-jyske-fjorde
in den dänischen Medien findet man genaue Angaben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Nur ist mein Dänisch so überhaupt nicht vorhanden ;-(


----------



## 2911hecht (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Bei uns wurden auch welche gefangen.http://www.ln-online.de/Nachrichten...tet-Immer-mehr-exotische-Gaeste-in-der-Ostsee


In den letzten Tagen werden bei uns am Strand auch Basdardmakrelen(Stöcker) tot angespühlt.Hat wohl alles mit dem  Salzwassereintrag der Nordsee zur tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Die Meldung mit dem Salzwasser hat ich auch schon gelesen - hoffentlich spülts auch paar Tonnen Wolfsbarsche mit rein ;-)

Kann man Mondfische eigentlich angeln, wenn ja wie, wenn die Quallen fressen??


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur ist mein Dänisch so überhaupt nicht vorhanden ;-(



Google hilft dabei. Die Grammatik eines 1 : 1 übersetzten Text ist zwar etwas gruselig, man kann aber den Inhalt gut verstehen.

Da steht sinngemäß: Dank der Klimaerwärmung kommen immer häufiger Mondfische an dänemarks Küste vor.

Mir stellt sich da die Frage, sterben die Fische wenns hier frostig wird oder warum häufen sich die Meldungen toter (kleiner) Mondfische.


----------



## 2911hecht (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Geziehlt kann man sie glaube ich nicht beangeln,aber....http://www.angeln-verbindet.com/For...n-an-der-Costa-Barcelona-Maresme-Mondfisch_84


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....Kann man Mondfische eigentlich angeln, wenn ja wie, wenn die Quallen fressen??



Meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man Mondfische nicht mit der Angel fangen kann.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

@Multe: Die Berichte sind irgendwie an mir vorbei gegangen. Aber ein Ding das wir hier in DK so viele finden z.Zt. Danke für die links
Lg


----------



## René F (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

In der Lübecker Bucht wurde ein paar Tage vor Weihnachten auch ein Mondfisch gesichtet.

@ Thomas: Mondfische gelten bei uns allgemein als ungenießbar. Zudem sollen sie ein Nervengift enthalten. In der "traditionellen chinesischen Medizin" werden sie allerdings verwendet, aber die nehmen ja so einiges...#d


----------



## Multe (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Hej Matze, jeg ønsker dig et godt Nytår og i 2015 mange store fisk.
I Ojeblik holder jeg ferie på Bogø. Her er et findt fiskerie på Havørred.
mvh Walter


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



René F schrieb:


> @ Thomas: Mondfische gelten bei uns allgemein als ungenießbar. Zudem sollen sie ein Nervengift enthalten. In der "traditionellen chinesischen Medizin" werden sie allerdings verwendet, aber die nehmen ja so einiges...#d


Thx!!!
:m


----------



## Torkel (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Google Bildersuche zu Gehörstein Mondfisch--aber nich erschrecken:m


----------



## BlankyB (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Torkel schrieb:


> Google Bildersuche zu Gehörstein Mondfisch--aber nich erschrecken:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Torkel schrieb:


> Google Bildersuche zu Gehörstein Mondfisch--aber nich erschrecken:m




pffffffffffff.............


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Multe: 
Det ønsker jeg dig også.
tak i lige måde !

Vi fået her p.t. rigtigt fine torsk i sønderborg havn.

|wavey:


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Torkel schrieb:


> Google Bildersuche zu Gehörstein Mondfisch--aber nich erschrecken:m



also hat sich der thomas gleich welche einsetzen lassen


----------



## a.bu (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Mein Bekannter hat vor einigen Wochen in der Kieler Förde einen Schellfisch gefangen. Was mich aber wirklich umgehauen hat, ist die Tatsache das sich einige der gefangenen Köhler im Bereich der Eckernföder Bucht mit kleinen Tintenfischen vollgefressen haben. Hab das erst für einen Scherz gehalten, aber nach mehreren Meldungen hat sich das bestätigt. Mal schauen was die Ostsee in den nächsten Jahren noch so an Überraschungen bietet.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## nikobellic1887 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

http://www.br.de/themen/wissen/neoz...a2b3c9dcedbd73b30ee91c5bc27e7cad84008a43.html


http://www.stern.de/wissen/natur/ostsee-zwei-meter-langer-schwertfisch-gefunden-631461.html

Freue mich schon in 30 Jahren BigGame vor der Haustür zu fischen.|supergri


----------



## a.bu (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Einfach mal googeln "Thunfische in der Ostsee", bis in die 60er Jahre hatten die Jungs hier Big Game Feeling.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Jop im Kattegat ists eh nichtmal so unhäufig, dass da mal Thuns & co rumplanschen.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Torkel schrieb:


> Google Bildersuche zu Gehörstein Mondfisch--aber nich erschrecken


Großartig!


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man Mondfische eigentlich angeln, wenn ja wie, wenn die Quallen fressen??



Quallen in Arma Mesh vom Karpfenangeln stopfen und am Haar anbieten.


----------



## Surf (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Meine Fresse, mal gucken was noch so alles angeschwommen kommt in den nächsten Jahren!  "Bullenhaie in der Elbe und NOK" ich sehs schon vor mir. *träum*...


----------



## Allrounder27 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Surf schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, mal gucken was noch so alles angeschwommen kommt in den nächsten Jahren!  "Bullenhaie in der Elbe und NOK" ich sehs schon vor mir. *träum*...



NOK ist Verbandsgewässer, da hält sich der Schaden in Grenzen. Aber bitte verschohnt die Elbe.

Hoffentlich kommen ordentlich Wolfsbarsche an!

Bullenhaie und Königskrabben müssen leider draussen bleiben!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

in der letzten zeit gab es echt gut salzwasser, gerade erst wieder nen ca 2wöchigen( echt heftigen)...
erst kamen die köhler, dann mit dem nächsten einige lengs und seehechte...neu sind jetzt massen an meerbarben...stöcker givt es immer in der ostsee, auch kleine tintenfische...das werden aber immer mehr, auch in der nordsee( auch in den mägen der makrelen findet man fast nur noch tintenfisch)

zu den otolithen...die findet man leicht bei allen fischen...dorschartige haben nur besonders große


----------



## nikobellic1887 (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Surf schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, mal gucken was noch so alles angeschwommen kommt in den nächsten Jahren!  "Bullenhaie in der Elbe und NOK" ich sehs schon vor mir. *träum*...



Nichtmal unwahrscheinlich |rolleyes


----------



## meisteruli (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

was bitte will man mit dem gehörstein?


----------



## Roter Piranha (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Wir hatte vor 2  Wochen ein 50 cm Seelachs in der Eckernförderbucht beim Brandungsangeln, 1 Meerforellen Angler hatte auch einen.


----------



## Multe (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

habe gerade diesen aktuellen Bericht gefunden.
http://www.tveast.dk/artikler/klumpfisk-doer-af-kulde
kann man bei GOOGLE übersetzen


----------



## 2911hecht (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



meisteruli schrieb:


> was bitte will man mit dem gehörstein?


Damit kann man das Alter eines Fisches bestimmen.


----------



## meisteruli (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

OK danke


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Multe schrieb:


> Am 19. Dez. wurde sogar ein lebender Klumpfisch ins das Øresundaquarium gebracht. .



Schon am 01.12. wurde ein lebender Mondfisch ins Øresundaquarium gebracht wie hier gemeldet wurde http://sportsfiskeren.dk/levende-klumpfisk-paa-oeresundsakvariet
Am 19.12. folgte dann ein weiterer, der sich laut dieser Meldung http://fiskeavisen.dk/Nyheder/a.htm?artid=2322 vom 28.12. dort bester Gesundheit erfreut und inzwischen auch frisst.
In dem gleichen Artikel gibt es auch die Info, dass der grösste Mondfisch, der in dänischen Fahrwassern bestätigt wurde, bei Skagen gefangen wurde und bei 2,18 m Länge 566 Kilo wog (bei einer wissenschaftlich bestätigten Maximalgrösse von 4 m und 2,5 Tonnen). Dieses dänische Rekordexemplar ist als Präparat im zoologischen Museum von Kopenhagen zu bewundern.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## cafabu (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Moinsen,
mich interessiert, bei den ganzen "Einwandern" die Frage: 
Ist es eine Vermehrung der Art und ein somit bedingtes Ausbreiten in andere Gebiete?
Oder ist es eine Veränderung im Lebensumfeld, die nun eine Einwanderung zulässt?
Das Internet gibt dahingehend keine Infos.
Carsten


----------



## Multe (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/antallet-af-klumpfisk-slog-rekord-i-2014
neuer Rekord von Mondfischen in DK. Die Medien sprechen von etwa 26 Fischen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Krass !


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

OT:
Ich finde da die dänische Sprache (Klumpfisch) richtiger als das teutonische "Mond"fisch......
OT aus..

Scheinbar gibts genug Quallen in der Ostsee, wenn die so massenhaft auftreten - krass............


----------



## Schumi1 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

N Gesundes und Fischreiches neues Jahr allen Angelverückten

Wir waren letzten September vor Hitra/N und hatten bei spiegelglatter See beim umsetzen auf einmal eine kommische art Fahne (Rückenflosse) gesehen dachten erst währe n Hai aber wo wir so 2m an ihm rann waren wars ein Mondfisch von ca.1-1,5m .
Glaube wenn das so weitergeht werden wir auch bald auf Tunfische angel können#:


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Schumi1 schrieb:


> Glaube wenn das so weitergeht werden wir auch bald auf Tunfische angel können#:


Es müsste dann heissen "*wieder* auf Thunfische angeln können" #h denn grosse Thunfische (Blauflossenthune) waren bis Anfang der 60er Jahre des letzten Jahrhunderts regelmässiger Gast in unseren Breiten, sogar bis tief in die Ostsee (Öresund). Erst die Überfischung auf sie selber und ihre Futterfische hat sie dann verschwinden lassen.
Blauflossenthune waren so regelmässig und in solch grossen Mengen in der Ostsee, dass damals noch Thunfisch-Wettbewerbe im Öresund stattfanden und der Rekord für einen Blauflossenthun aus dänischen Gewässern bei 372 Kilo liegt.

Insofern ist der Blauflossen-Thunfisch kein geeigneter Anzeige für eine Veränderung der Fischfauna in Nord- und Ostsee aufgrund der Klimaänderung da es den Thunfisch schon früher dort gab und er nur aufgrund Überfischung verschwand. 

Da sind eher seine kleinen Verwandten, die Bonitos, die seit einigen Jahren immer mal wieder periodisch in der Ostsee auftauchen, ein solcher Anzeiger für eine Faunen-Veränderung. Auch der immer weiter nach Norden vordringende Wolfsbarsch ist da ein besserer Anzeiger.

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Baum1309 (5. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

@ Thomas,

also diesen Sommer war es zumindest in der Förde rammelvoll mit Quallen. Da hofft man direkt drauf, dass da mal ein Mondfisch auftaucht und die Viecher "wegmacht"

Ja "Exoten" gibt es doch den einen oder anderen. Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch mal einen Schellfisch in der Förde und ein Kumpel einen Seehasen. Ich denke die Seehasen werden vor allem wieder beim Heringsangeln gefangen

Und laut einem Bericht den ich vor kurzem mal gelesen habe, wurden auch schon Dorsch in der Elbe kurz vor Wedel gefangen (allerdings vom Fischer im Netz).
Wer weiß, vielleicht haben wir bald im HH Hafen Bullenhaie, Dorsch und wenn die kleinen Welse noch wachsen auch ein paar tolle Waller


----------



## nikobellic1887 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=9748&class=106#.VK10rnuIBEg

& es geht weiter !


----------



## Multe (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

und wieder wurde einer gefunden...
http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/klumpfisk-ved-hoeve-strand


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

sch....., das scheint echt ne Invasion zu sein - und dann kann man die weder Angeln noch essen - wat ne Verschwendung......


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

ne Qualle an den Haken ( no Wirbeltier)|kopfkrat


----------



## xbsxrvxr (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

jetzt gibt´s sie auch bei uns...um und auf fehmarn wurden welche gefangen/angespült


----------



## Stulle (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> @ Thomas,
> 
> also diesen Sommer war es zumindest in der Förde rammelvoll mit Quallen. Da hofft man direkt drauf, dass da mal ein Mondfisch auftaucht und die Viecher "wegmacht"
> 
> ...


Welse kommen schon über einen meter zumindest unterhalb von geesthacht.


----------



## Baum1309 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Stulle schrieb:


> Welse kommen schon über einen meter zumindest unterhalb von geesthacht.




ich hatte bisher immer nur die kleinen beim Aal angeln dran. Mal schaun wie es in ein paar Jahren in der Tideelbe aussieht


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> ich hatte bisher immer nur die kleinen beim Aal angeln dran. Mal schaun wie es in ein paar Jahren in der Tideelbe aussieht



Auch schon ueber einen Meter Oberhalb #6


----------



## Baum1309 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Basti- Fantasti schrieb:


> Auch schon ueber einen Meter Oberhalb #6


 

Hattest du einen gezielten Ansitz gemacht oder eher Zufall?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Leute:
Hier Mondfische.
Danke..


----------



## Stulle (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute:
> Hier Mondfische.
> Danke..


Sorry


----------



## high_fisch (17. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Moin,

habe das Thema erst spät entdeckt, daher erst jetzt:

Habe im August bei Hirtshals beim gelben Riff einige gesehen oder immer der selbe kam vorbei....

von weitem sah man auch immer schon die Flosse aus dem Wasser ....

Sie sind wohl auch vermehrt auf dem Weg in die Ostsee weil es dort irgendwie im laufe des Jahres einen Anstieg des Sauerstoffgehalts gab (strömungsbedingt). Gab neulich mal einen kleinen Beitrag bei ARD oder ZDF dazu....

MfG


----------



## bianorek90 (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Mondfische in Dänemark*

Cool, ich lebe in Böhmen und hier gibt es keinen Zugang zum Meer


----------

